# PH & appy badly mauled in Tanzania. Your help needed.



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Fellow Hunters, as you may have hear, PH John Greeff as well as his stepson Dustin were seriously injured in a leopard mauling in Tanzania recently. In an effort to support the family The Boddington Fund in conjunction with something More Safaris are conducting a fundraising drive.

It is important to give a brief explanation of the incident and John's injuries in order to understand the impact this has on the family. On July 6th John was the PH on a Safari in Tanzania and had to sort out a wounded leopard. In the follow up the leopard made his stand in some tall grass and unexpectedly attacked the group singling out Dustin, Johns stepson . Even though mortally wounded by this time the Leopard attacked Dustin and John Greeff physically grappled it from Dustin. The leopard then proceeded to bite John around the head and neck creating severe injuries to his optic nerve, facial nerves, and breaking his jaw. There is a likelihood that John will lose the use of his eye and will require extensive facial plastic and nerve reconstruction as well as simply healing. Not only does this result in tremendous physical pain and discomfort but it puts quite a financial burden on the family. In spite of insurance coverage, the family both deserves and needs our support. The Greeff family has a long history in the Safari industry, has been a staunch supporter of Zimbabwe Professional Hunters, and has three family members making their livelihood from the Safari hunting industry. Simply stated, they really need our help. Whatever you can do to support them is greatly appreciated no matter how large or small.

We are hopeful that all hunters will support our efforts and the Greeff family. It is highly unfortunate that two members of the same hunting family have been injured and your support is appreciated. All funding will be managed through "Something More Safaris" which is an organization designed to "give something back" in the hunting industry. A component of Something More Safaris is the Boddingon Fund established to provide need to anyone injured in the line of duty regardless of their role in the hunting industry.

As part of this fundraising, you are now able to make donations direct to the Boddington Fund where all monies are paid to the Greef family and/or you can take part in a limited sales raffle (150 tickets at US$100 each) with first prize of Butch Searcy custom double rifle and second prize of an Eastern Colorado Mule Deer Hunt to be taken in 2010 or 2011 as a second prize. If you're a US citizen all donations are tax deductable.

Full details here: http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1411043/m/5011081631

Make your donation direct to the Boddington Fund/Greef family appeal here: http://somethingmoresafaris.com/donate.php

I'll do my best to keep you all updated as things progress and we'll also be publishing news updates etc on our own website.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info and links Steve.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The link is a good site. They are doing it right, good job.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Latest update from Larry for you:

Update on John. Actually spoke to him tonight (afternoon for him) and suprisingly he sounded very normal considering broken jaw, etc. Very encouraging to me when you think of what he has been through. I think maybe in a couple of weeks we will have him on here and he can tell his story. It is pretty much the way you know it but there is nothing like from the Horses mouth. You might find it interesting to know that he has no real criticism for events that happened, other PH's actions, medivac that Raul arranged was phenominal. This was one of those stuff happens kind of events.

He had a bit of an infection today when they were beginning a surgery so had to delay the rest of it until the infection cleared up. Several times he specifically asked to thank all of you for your support and mentioned many of you by name and memories as well as the many new friends that he has on AR. I think Marc is quite right in that John is one of those unassuming type of guys that has earned huge respect from his peer group as well as clients. The quiet type that gets it done!


----------

